# Need a new Semi-Gaming PC under 80k



## sharang.d (May 21, 2012)

> *Update (Fixed Stuff)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*
> ...



Hello guys!

This is my first post here at THD. I bought the magazine for the first time this month itself and ever since can't stop looking at the "digit KILLER RIGS" page 

Anyway I plan to build a new PC..
I often enjoy FPS games on my 2 year old(?) pc. I'm not a huge graphics card fan but I'm looking for *more processing power and RAM*(8 GB).
*Intel Core i7-2600k looks good to me. As for the HDD i will be needing just 1x 1/2TB(high speed preferably) HDD and NO SDD.


Here's what you need to know:
1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
	Runnine multiple complex applications at once. eg: AutoCAD, Photoshop, Browsing with multiple tabs and games. Basically what i need is that my computer should not lag when it comes to need of processing power(I do not need a high end graphics card.. im talking about the raw processing power)

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
	80k INR at the most. 70k or even lesser if possible.

3. Planning to overclock?
	Yes.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
	Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit, Linux

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
	1/2 TB. No SSD wanted.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? 
	I already own a LCD LED LG E2381 so no i don't need a monitor. It's 23" and has 1920X1080 resolution.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
	Speakers (Already own 5.1)
	Sound Card(Will be happy with the integerated system)
	Video Card(I own a NVIDIA GeForce 9800GT 1GB and quite satisfied with it. With the new processor i think this will be enough for MY needs. Will upgrade later if required)
	Monitor(Specified in the previous answer)
	Mouse & Keyboard(Will find on my own)
	DVD/Blu Ray Drive(Will find on my own)

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
	In a month. (By the end of June)

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
	No i have not but I want to do it on my own also i have assistance if needed. I'm just worried about compatibility about the products to be assembled... I just need you guys to help me find products compatible with each other and then I can put them together for sure  

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
	Pune. I will prefer buying locally. If not I can buy from Mumbai/Online as per your recomendations.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
	When you state your choice of motherboard give me your reasons (if you have any).. i really want to know/learn.
Please help me with the Cooling options as well.. that's really important to me because I shut down my PC ONCE in 2 weeks at the most.

Extra info:
Q. Do i have any specific components in mind?
    Processors - >  Intel® Core™ i7-2600K
    Motherboard -> Asus P8Z77-V PRO
    Cabinet -> Cooler Master HAF922
    PSU -> Seasonic X850 (80+ Gold)
You can talk for or against the above products ^_^


Thanks a lot in advance *


----------



## dfcols71 (May 21, 2012)

CPU	Intel Core i7-2600k Rs. 18,681/Intel® Core™ i7-3770K @21000
Motherboard	ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	10000/ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 12600/-
Case	NZXT Switch 810 Hybrid Full Tower Chassis-10,600.00 
PSU Seasonic 760W 80+ Gold Power Supply 8,895/Corsair CMPSU 750 hx 8500/-
CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO-2350/-
Gskill 4GB DDR3 1600MHZ CL9 RIPJAWS X 2-3350/-
UPS	APC 1.1KVA 	4300
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (ST1000DM003)-5250/-
 3.5 inch Form Factor
 64 MB Cache Memory
 7200 RPM Spin Speed
 SATA 6.0 Gbps Interface 
 66550/-


----------



## sharang.d (May 21, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> CPU	Intel Core i7-2600k Rs. 18,681/Intel® Core™ i7-3770K @21000
> Motherboard	ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	10000/ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 12600/-
> Case	NZXT Switch 810 Hybrid Full Tower Chassis-10,600.00
> PSU Seasonic 760W 80+ Gold Power Supply 8,895/Corsair CMPSU 750 8500/-
> ...



Thanks for the prices. 
The Cabinet looks good. It has SO many fans! Imo the only thing it lacks is the fancy LEDs.. I will still keep looking at other Cabinets.. also I thought Cooler Master is the preferred choice in Cabinets.. is that wrong?
The Hyper 212 EVO... will it be enough for the above specified i7-3770k?


_This is what I'm thinking so far:_
*Processor*:
The only problem i saw people mentioning about the Ivy i7-3770k was the high temperatures when OC'ing so if i don't OC to a great extent(and use a good cooler) it would be a better option than the 2011 Q1 i7-2600k right? I just feel like going for the new one you know.. Also what do guys think about i7-2700k?

*Mainboard*:
I still have no clue regarding which motherboard to go for.. its all very confusing and makes little sense to me unfortunately 
All i know is that i want USB 3.0 ports compulsarily.. ASRock is just one company and has SO MANY MOTHERBOARDS! I really can't make out anything.. So far i understood that compatibility-wise ther's something to do with the processors chipset and see if the mainboard supports that chipset.. Seriously need help in this part.. I don't want to mess up or miss out on anything great coz i won't be changing the PC anytime soon after i get it.

*Cabinet*:
I think I'll keep this part for the last.. need to decide on what'll go inside first 

*RAM*:
I have a question. Should i go for 1x 8GB Stick or 2x 4GB Sticks? What are the pros and cons?

*Cooler*:
The Hyper 212 EVO looks god enough for now.. Still keeping an eye out though!


----------



## Omi (May 21, 2012)

> *Raw processing power, no lag*



Why not get an ssd then, fits in your budget and will be good if you want no lag.
SSD will give you a very responsive system.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 21, 2012)

Asus P8Z68-VPro @ 15k
Intel Core i7 2600k @ 18k
G-skill ripjawsX 2x4 GB 1600 Mhz @ 3.5k
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB sata III @ 7k
Sapphire HD 7850 @ 15k
Corsair TX650 @ 6.5k
Corsair H100 @ 7k
Corsair carbide 500r @ 6k
Total @ 78.5k 
I've suggested a graphic card also because 9800gt is not enough to game at 1080p. It is your wish, if you wanna buy it then buy otherwise leave.


----------



## RiGOD (May 21, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD FX 8150	11700
Motherboard	Biostar TA990FXE	8500
RAM	2 x G.Skill RipjawsX 4GB DDR3	3100
HDD	Seagate Barracuda 1TB 	5600
SSD	OCZ Agility 3 60 GB SSD	6820
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic SS-750JS	5420
UPS	APC 1KVA	4800
Total		48340
>Heavy multitasking? More cores.
>Get the ASUS Sabretooth if you're free to spend.
>Don't neglect the SSD.
>The case I suggested is the bare minimum. You can go for any of your choice.
>Got a UPS?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 21, 2012)

A graphic card is a must when you have a budget of 80K.


----------



## sharang.d (May 21, 2012)

Omi said:


> Why not get an ssd then, fits in your budget and will be good if you want no lag.
> SSD will give you a very responsive system.


Scroll to the bottom of this post please



the_conqueror said:


> Asus P8Z68-VPro @ 15k
> Intel Core i7 2600k @ 18k
> G-skill ripjawsX 2x4 GB 1600 Mhz @ 3.5k
> WD Caviar Blue 1 TB sata III @ 7k
> ...


Liquid cooling seems like a good option.. Ill look it up. Thanks



RiGOD said:


> *Component*
> *Make*
> *Price*
> 
> ...


My dad wants me to go for an Intel one and I dont mind.. so I guess I'll go for an Intel one only.
Yeah bro.. too many cases.. hard to select!
I don't have a UPS. Actually If i do get one I need it to support the following devices together-> Linksys WRT54gs Wireless Modem, BSNL Modem, Cheap Intex 5.1 Speakers, CPU and Monitor. If that's possible and i get at-least like 1 hr backup for these devices then I'd prefer it or else I'm planning to get an Inverter for the house.. so let's see.



Sainatarajan said:


> A graphic card is a must when you have a budget of 80K.


I know friend.. I might take one in the future but for now I seriously don't feel the need for one 

@*all suggesting SSD*: Can you please elaborate the benifits of an SSD?
I don't know I just think of SSD as an overblown concept.. I might be wrong.. Its just my opinion though.

Also another question.. is there any way to get Wifi internally in a PC?


----------



## d6bmg (May 21, 2012)

Answer to last question: Buy Asus P8Z77-V @14K which have internal wifi receiver.

UPS: APC 1.1KVa @4.8K


----------



## sharang.d (May 21, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> _This is what I'm thinking so far:_
> *Processor*:
> The only problem i saw people mentioning about the Ivy i7-3770k was the high temperatures when OC'ing so if i don't OC to a great extent(and use a good cooler) it would be a better option than the 2011 Q1 i7-2600k right? I just feel like going for the new one you know.
> 
> ...


Just re-quoted this because since my first 10 posts are not done yet they have to be accepted by some moderator and take time to be visible..
Just a request guys please scroll up and see if you have missed out on anything.. Thanks!



d6bmg said:


> Answer to last question: Buy Asus P8Z77-V @14K which have internal wifi receiver.
> 
> UPS: APC 1.1KVa @4.8K


Thanks.. but I'm open to a higher price mainboard than 14k as well which is on par with the ASRock Mainboards suggested on this page.. Do you know any such?
I think 1.1KVa won't suffice for me.


----------



## d6bmg (May 21, 2012)

From 1.1KVa UPS you can get maximum 918.5Watt of power. Won't it be sufficient for you?


----------



## sharang.d (May 21, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> From 1.1KVa UPS you can get maximum 918.5Watt of power. Won't it be sufficient for you?


I think I'll look at my router+modem+speakers power requirement and see. Thanks!

Update: OK so as far as processors go I'm set on Intel® Core™ i7-2600K because 2700k isn't any better and 3770k(Ivy) just gives better integrated graphics which you don't need when you have a graphics card. 3770k also doesn't give any *significant* speed increase* in proportion with the price difference* between the two. 

So please include Intel® Core™ i7-2600K in your builds here on (_If u think I should still go for the i7-3770k please let me know why_.)

I've decided my strategy for building my rig.. I'm gonna decide the components one by one.. So far only the Processor is fixed(i hope )  need help with motherboards now.. Awaiting your posts 

EDIT: My 10 posts aren't done yet and I don't need mod supervision anymore! Thank you moderator/s!


----------



## the_conqueror (May 21, 2012)

Get asus p8z68 v pro, it has 12 cpu power phases, so it'll OC the 2600k like anything. Get a liquid cooler from antec or corsair .
For cabinet, get the corsair carbide 500R or NZXT phantom(full tower).


----------



## Omi (May 21, 2012)

> @all suggesting SSD: Can you please elaborate the benifits of an SSD?
> I don't know I just think of SSD as an overblown concept.. I might be wrong.. Its just my opinion though.



SSD is fast, very fast.
Boot time of a PC w/o SSD is near 50-60secs+
With a good SSD, less than 20 seconds

Programs loaded on ssd will get into main memory(RAM) faster, hence
reducing the time for the execution of program(lag)

SSD is not necessary but given you budget you can easily afford a ssd and enjoy  the performance premium. Enthusiast configuration is incomplete w/o SSD.


----------



## sharang.d (May 21, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Get asus p8z68 v pro, it has 12 cpu power phases, so it'll OC the 2600k like anything. Get a liquid cooler from antec or corsair .
> For cabinet, get the corsair carbide 500R or NZXT phantom(full tower).


What about the P8Z77-V PRO(16,060 INR on theitwares.com)? I would go for Z77 over Z68 just for the onboard usb 3.0. Will *P8Z77-V PRO give better performance*(or same) than p8z68 v pro? 
About the cabinet I guess I'll start looking after I decide the motherboard keeping in mind the no. of ports etc.
Any idea which cooler for liquid cooling? Also can someone give me some info/link regarding liquid cooling please?
Thanks a lot!




Omi said:


> SSD is fast, very fast.
> Boot time of a PC w/o SSD is near 50-60secs+
> With a good SSD, less than 20 seconds
> 
> ...


As i said I generally shut my PC down once at the most in 2 weeks so boot time is not a priority for me 
The memory part yes i agree... but I think I'll keep an option open for it under future updates  Waiting for SSDs to get more established in the industry.. 



sharang.d said:


> Update: OK so as far as processors go I'm set on Intel® Core™ i7-2600K because 2700k isn't any better and 3770k(Ivy) just gives better integrated graphics which you don't need when you have a graphics card. 3770k also doesn't give any *significant* speed increase* in proportion with the price difference* between the two.





sharang.d said:


> *RAM*:
> I have a question. Should i go for 1x 8GB Stick or 2x 4GB Sticks? What are the pros and cons?



Any help regarding the above?

Note:
@Omi: Which "giant" have you chosen to wait for?

Also, why can't my signature contain hyperlinks?


----------



## the_conqueror (May 21, 2012)

Go with either 2x4 gb or single 8gb. The single 8 gb will perform marginally better but it'll cost around 600-900 bucks more than 2x4 gb. Corsair H100(7K), antec h2o 920 are some good liquid coolers. H100 is quite noisy.


----------



## sharang.d (May 22, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Go with either 2x4 gb or single 8gb. The single 8 gb will perform marginally better but it'll cost around 600-900 bucks more than 2x4 gb. Corsair H100(7K), antec h2o 920 are some good liquid coolers. H100 is quite noisy.



Are you sure? Now that i researched it turns out that if the processor supports Dual Channel Memory 2x 4GB should be used to utilise it as opposed to a single 1x 8GB(which won't benifit by Dual Channel Memory).

*Edit: Can someone give me a price for KHX2133C11D3W1K2/8GX  (Kingston Hyper X H2o 2133Mhz Memory) and tell me if its good for me?*


----------



## dfcols71 (May 22, 2012)

coolermaster 212 evo is enough for moderate overclock 4.6-4.8 ghz unless planning for heavy overclock go with liquid cooling


----------



## sharang.d (May 22, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> coolermaster 212 evo is enough for moderate overclock 4.6-4.8 ghz unless planning for heavy overclock go with liquid cooling



I really don't want to make any compromises when it comes to cooling(because my PC is never switched off) but yes I'm definitely not gonna OC more than 4.6Ghz. I'll wait for a few more inputs though. If I'm assured that I don't need Liquid Cooling I'll look at normal Air Coolers. Thanks! Digit Magazine suggests Noctua NH-D14(5,350 INR). What are your thoughts regarding that?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 22, 2012)

I think , you will be satisfied with the stock speed of the I7 2600K . 
BTW , I7 2600K is available @ 17.5K !!!
Also there is I7 3820 in your budget !!!


----------



## sharang.d (May 22, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I think , you will be satisfied with the stock speed of the I7 2600K .
> BTW , I7 2600K is available @ 17.5K !!!
> Also there is I7 3820 in your budget !!!



I do plan to over clock for sure.. so I think i7 2600k is my best best (3820 is not 'k' series). Thanks for the price.. i knew it.
What's the use of i7-2600k if i don't OC it?? It's made to be OC'ed!
Also I'm set on i7-2600k now.. so don't give me more options and confuse me 
Just kidding.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 22, 2012)

I7 3820 can oc like HELL !!!

The 2600K uses cheaper
motherboards and RAM...
MA FREND haD just bought an i7 3820 with AsRock
Extreme 4 X79 motherboard, but haven't installed
it yet.
I read quite a few reviews and the 3820 was
slightly faster, partly due to the extra 0.2Ghz and
also due to the Quad Channel RAM, but Gaming
performance was pretty much the same.
If you have the funds for the better
motherboards and RAM, then the 3820 will be
better but they will end up about the same price.
The new Z77 motherboards for the 2600k are
worth a look though.
If you are happy to over-clock the 2600k, it can
get pretty fast at about 4.5Ghz, whereas the 3820
requires a different over-clocking method
so, basically after you have bought the different
motherboard and ram for the X79, it will be a
similar price.


----------



## sharang.d (May 22, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I7 3820 can oc like HELL !!!
> 
> The 2600K uses cheaper
> motherboards and RAM...
> ...



Ok so i researched about 3820. Performance-wise not a very big difference.
I think I'm gonna stick with 2600k itself. Also the 2600k is more established and has more community support!


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 22, 2012)

Ok . It is ur Choice . I just have my Suggestion ?


----------



## sharang.d (May 22, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Ok . It is ur Choice . I just have my Suggestion ?



I know. You are free to give your inputs.. thanks!


----------



## the_conqueror (May 22, 2012)

For mobo you can go for P8Z77v pro @ 16k. Yes you were right and me wrong, the dual channel RAM would be a better choice.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 22, 2012)

the mobos i have suggested to you are the best vfm one ,you can look in these review. 
4-Way Intel Z77 Motherboard Round-up > Final Thoughts - TechSpot Reviews
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 : Six $160-220 Z77 Motherboards, Benchmarked And Reviewed
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Review - Introduction
cpu cm 212 evo is more than enough, i think you can get it cheaper in mumbai case ,i suggested,because you said you r planning for haf 922,if you can afford go for nzxt switch,if you want cheaper corsair carbide 400r or nzxt souce elite 210 ,graphics card if you need i would suggest  amd 7000 series or nvidia gtx 600 series whichever suits your budget and requirement you can select,only brands are to be decided msi,saphire,gigabyte,evga, zotac and his.

noctua is difficult to install and also fit in some mid tower cabinets , also connecting additional 8 pin/4 pin atx  connector in some cases is difficult with noctua cooler,cooling cpu is onething and cooling inside cabinet is another,for proper inside case you atleast 3-4 fan setup,also certain ram fitting is difficult,you may have to go with low profile heat spreader ram like gs sniper to fit


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> What about the P8Z77-V PRO(16,060 INR on theitwares.com)? I would go for Z77 over Z68 just for the onboard usb 3.0. Will *P8Z77-V PRO give better performance*(or same) than p8z68 v pro?



If you have plans to go for SB processor, 2600K, there is no difference at all between those boards.

And stay away from liquid cooling, be happy with Air cooling unless you have the scope of importing everything related to watercooling.



the_conqueror said:


> Asus P8Z68-VPro @ 15k
> Intel Core i7 2600k @ 18k
> G-skill ripjawsX 2x4 GB 1600 Mhz @ 3.5k
> WD Caviar Blue 1 TB sata III @ 7k
> ...



The best  config within 80K. Only thing it doesn't have it internal wi-fi receiver.
For that you need to buy Asus USB 300N wifi adapter @1.3K

About AsRock boards: Noone of them comes close to the build quality & reliability of top end Asus/Gigabyte boards. I've mentioned that several times before bu I think it is one of the phases when AsRock fever is ruling this forum.



dfcols71 said:


> coolermaster 212 evo is enough for moderate overclock 4.6-4.8 ghz unless planning for heavy overclock go with liquid cooling



With Hyper 212 EVO one can't go beyond 4GHz in India. The example you came through over the internet are from those countries where ambient is ~25C. 

@OP: if you plan to overclock 4.6GHz and above with air-cooling, you have no choices other than Noctua-D14. Buy that from primeabgb who sells it @5350/-
You won't regret that.



Sainatarajan said:


> I7 3820 can oc like HELL !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bla bla bla..

Dude, seriously, do you have any idea about what you are saying? 
Use dammed google & stop misleading people. As far as I can remember, in past 4-5 days you have done it in several threads.

Just FYI: i7-3820 is the only locked LGA2011 processor which can't go beyond 4.2GHz. And to reach 4.2GHz mark, one need water-cooling.


----------



## sharang.d (May 23, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> the mobos i have suggested to you are the best vfm one ,you can look in these review.
> 4-Way Intel Z77 Motherboard Round-up > Final Thoughts - TechSpot Reviews
> ASRock Z77 Extreme6 : Six $160-220 Z77 Motherboards, Benchmarked And Reviewed
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Review - Introduction
> ...


You sir have completely confused me(once again ) regarding the mobos. Actually the thing is I trust ASUS to be more reliable/sturdy/durable over ASRock anyday  I wouldn't mind spending 5k more for that quality!

Thanks for the cooler inputs.. much appreciated 
As i said I will be deciding my mainboard for now so i won't derail off it(just for now). Cabinets will come into picture later 
 @Bold part : *Can someone please explain that to me in detail?*



d6bmg said:


> If you have plans to go for SB processor, 2600K, there is no difference at all between those boards.


I don't mind getting the newer one for ~2k extra.. native usb 3.0 looks good!




> And stay away from liquid cooling, be happy with Air cooling unless you have the scope of importing everything related to watercooling.


Accepted.



> About AsRock boards: Noone of them comes close to the build quality & reliability of top end Asus/Gigabyte boards.


Words straight out of my mouth 



> @OP: if you plan to overclock 4.6GHz and above with air-cooling, you have no choices other than Noctua-D14. Buy that from primeabgb who sells it @5350/-
> You won't regret that.


Thanks for the info. I think I'll be going for noctua then. DO you have any other choices in mind?



> Just FYI: i7-3820 is the only locked LGA2011 processor which can't go beyond 4.2GHz. And to reach 4.2GHz mark, one need water-cooling.


Thanks for the clarification. I never considered 3820 in the first place.. i googled before


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> I don't mind getting the newer one for ~2k extra.. native usb 3.0 looks good!



Actually if you look at different bookmark result, the native USB3.0 of AsusP8Z77-V ans other versions are not faster than 3rd party USB3.0 controllers present in AsusP8Z68-V and other boards.
Interesting fact, but it is a bit slow that 3rd party USB3.0.



> Thanks for the info. I think I'll be going for noctua then. DO you have any other choices in mind?



Nothing better.
D-14 is high cooler. So, you need to buy high mid tower cases like Corsair 400R/500R etc.
About your HyperX 2133MHZ ram query, sadly, it is not available in India. When you buy Noctua D-14 you can use all GSkill RipjawsX RAM, but nothing taller that that. You can't use Corsair dominator RAM etc.


----------



## sharang.d (May 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Actually if you look at different bookmark result, the native USB3.0 of AsusP8Z77-V ans other versions are not faster than 3rd party USB3.0 controllers present in AsusP8Z68-V and other boards.
> Interesting fact, but it is a bit slow that 3rd party USB3.0.
> 
> 
> ...


OOoooooooops.. Can you give me a link please?

Yeah i figured out about the cooler.. amazing reviews and videos. Awesome site. They've given compatibilty with all mobo/RAM charts. I really like such websites! What about the warranty? Is it valid in India?

Yeah i got about the RAMs from the Noctua site. Really helpful!

P.s How to make a table? 


So yeah so far this is IT :


> *Update (Fixed Stuff)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*
> ...


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

Apparently, none of the users who use D-14 cares about warranty cause there nothing in there which can be damaged.

About making table, just quote any table, and you will see. I can't show you the format cause, if I make that format it will turn into table automatically.


----------



## sharang.d (May 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Apparently, none of the users who use D-14 cares about warranty cause there nothing in there which can be damaged.
> 
> About making table, just quote any table, and you will see.


Okay.

That's what i did in the first place but I couldn't see the separators('|') now i quoted someone else's post and i do. 

*UPDATE:*
Okay so I'm torn between two motherboards now.. 
*GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI* ~17k [I'm leaning more towards this one]
and 
*Asus p8Z77-v PRO* ~16k

Help me decide one.. State your reasons please. Thanks!


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

Both are equally good.


----------



## sharang.d (May 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Both are equally good.



Exactly my problem 
Okay moving on I think we should talk about RAM. I need 8GB RAM. Any suggestions?


----------



## the_conqueror (May 23, 2012)

Get the G-skill RipjawsX 2x4 GB ddr3 1600 Mhz @ 3.5k


----------



## sharang.d (May 23, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Get the G-skill RipjawsX 2x4 GB ddr3 1600 Mhz @ 3.5k



I have a question. The i7-2600K supports 1333Mhz mem max. Does this mean I can't run the above mentioned RAM kit at its full potential?
Also I have no idea about RAM OCing. Could someone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## the_conqueror (May 23, 2012)

I think that there are some 3rd party controllers embedded on the motherboard that enable the high frequency RAMs to run on it. The asus p8z77v pro supports the 1600 mhz ram.
The mobo supports XMP a.k.a xtreme memory profile. RAM can be OCed by selecting the XMP you want to enable for your ram via the BIOS. Before buying the RAM please make sure that the RAM has low latency timings. 9-9-9-24 are generally found latency timings on most RAM modules. G-skill ripjawsX are good quality RAM modules with heatsinks so you don't need to worry about heat while OCing.


----------



## d6bmg (May 24, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> I have a question. The i7-2600K supports 1333Mhz mem max. Does this mean I can't run the above mentioned RAM kit at its full potential?
> Also I have no idea about RAM OCing. Could someone point me in the right direction please?



You just have to use XMP profiles present in BIOS. Not a big problem.


----------



## sharang.d (May 24, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> I think that there are some 3rd party controllers embedded on the motherboard that enable the high frequency RAMs to run on it. The asus p8z77v pro supports the 1600 mhz ram.
> The mobo supports XMP a.k.a xtreme memory profile. RAM can be OCed by selecting the XMP you want to enable for your ram via the BIOS.


Agreed. My questions still remains the same.. The i7-2600k processor page suggests the following(look at the part in the red box) *i.imgur.com/KYAXb.png
SO it means my mobo supports more than 1600Mhz, but Processor doesn't? How does that work? It would be great if you could give me a link to RAM OC Stuff. I don't know anything about RAM OC.



> Before buying the RAM please make sure that the RAM has low latency timings. 9-9-9-24 are generally found latency timings on most RAM modules. G-skill ripjawsX are good quality RAM modules with heatsinks so you don't need to worry about heat while OCing.


Sure. I'll read more about this. Thanks!



d6bmg said:


> You just have to use XMP profiles present in BIOS. Not a big problem.


Got it, thanks.

Now the ASUS p8z77-v pro page says :


> *Memory*
> 4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 2600(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
> Dual Channel Memory Architecture
> Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)



and the GIGABYTE z77x-ud5h-wb wifi page says:


> *Memory*
> 4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 32 GB of system memory
> * Due to Windows 32-bit operating system limitation, when more than 4 GB of physical memory is installed, the actual memory size displayed will be less than 4 GB.
> Dual channel memory architecture
> ...



Notice any difference? Why does it say that GIGABYTE only gives one OC frequency and ASUS so many?

Help me with my RAM queries HERE please -> Click me!

UPDATE: 
Is 
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600Mhz 4G x 2 (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) the best 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz RAM i can get under 5k?

Also is the Kingston KHX1600C9D3LK2/8GX available? in India? It's really good IMO. Comment please.


----------



## d6bmg (May 24, 2012)

^^ The difference between the spaces have no meaning. They uses same XMP profile manager.

About GSkill RipjawsX F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL, you will get it @3.1K
You may get the same kit, or buy 2x GSkill RipjawsX F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL modules, which are same as the kit specified by you.

About the hyperX model, it is not available in India.


----------



## sharang.d (May 25, 2012)

Is there any other better 8GB RAM kit under 5k I can get? Or are the ripjawsX enough?


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

You won't get anything better in 5K.


----------



## pcforumguy (May 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> You won't get anything better in 5K.



Are you sure ?
CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) @ 3.3k


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2012)

as requested by PM :



> Just confused....
> Processor supports 1066MHz
> Mobo supports 2000+mhz
> RAM supports ?? (No idea)
> so wat does it mean?



the core i7 2600K cpu officially supports ram speed upto 1333Mhz but with a good mobo you can run mem speed higher than 1333Mhz - the cpu though not officially mentioned supports more than 1333 Mhz ram speed very well .

so ram speed of 2600(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333 MHz does not matter much to the cpu but it all depends upon what ram and mobo you will choose to use - 

now if you use a 1600Mhz ram kit the mobo will auto detect the speed ( in most cases ) but for speed higher than 1600 Mhz you may need to manually select a suitable xmp profile ( or set the ram speed manually ) which is a very easy task.

Now if you buy a 1600Mhz ram kit you can try running it at more than 1600Mhz speed - say 1800Mhz which is the real ram OC as you are running your mem modules at much higher speed than what was  officially mentioned .


----------



## sharang.d (May 25, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> Are you sure ?
> CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) @ 3.3k



I saw that one.. but Noctua NH-D14 doesn't allow any Corsair Vengeance RAM 
Supports Corsair Vengeance Low profile ones though.. know any?



topgear said:


> the core i7 2600K cpu officially supports ram speed upto 1333Mhz but with a good mobo you can run mem speed higher than 1333Mhz - the cpu though not officially mentioned supports more than 1333 Mhz ram speed very well .


They shud write that 



> so ram speed of 2600(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333 MHz does not matter much to the cpu but it all depends upon what ram and mobo you will choose to use -


Got it !



> now if you use a 1600Mhz ram kit the mobo will auto detect the speed ( in most cases ) but for speed higher than 1600 Mhz you may need to manually select a suitable xmp profile ( or set the ram speed manually ) which is a very easy task.
> 
> Now if you buy a 1600Mhz ram kit you can try running it at more than 1600Mhz speed - say 1800Mhz which is the real ram OC as you are running your mem modules at much higher speed than what was  officially mentioned .


Yeah I got it .. read too much about it 
Thanks a lot for clarifying though 

Also, do you know any Corsair Vengeance Low Profile RAMs better than G.Skill RipjawsX? (Under 5k)


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2012)

stick with G.Skill Ripjaws.


----------



## sharang.d (May 25, 2012)

So far this is IT :


> Processor|Intel i7-2600k
> Motherboard|GIGABYTE UDZ77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
> RAM|G.Skill RipjawsX 1600Mhz 4G x 2
> CPU Cooler|Noctua NH-D14





topgear said:


> stick with G.Skill Ripjaws.


Okay.

Now I want Corsair Carbide 500R but I want to make sure if Noctua NH-D14 fits well in it considering it has a big 200mm side fan and all. I myself am quite sure that it will fit but i want to know. Does anyone here know If Noctua NH-D14 and Corsair Carbide 500R are compatible? I would appreciate it if you could tell me or point me to some links.. thanks!


----------



## the_conqueror (May 25, 2012)

Corsair carbide 400R and 500R are spacious cabinets. They can fit most of the high coolers.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

it a good choice but you will have to buy 3 extra fans and possibly a fan controller, if your mother board doesn't have 3 chasis/pwr fan socket fittinig noctua dh 14 should not be a problem when guys have fit the cooler in nzxt source elite 210,only   fit the backplate and standoff off of cooler,fit mobo into cabinet,fit ram last attach the cooler


----------



## sharang.d (May 25, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> it a good choice but you will have to buy 3 extra fans and possibly a fan controller, if your mother board doesn't have 3 chasis/pwr fan socket fittinig noctua dh 14 should not be a problem when guys have fit the cooler in nzxt source elite 210,only   fit the backplate and standoff off of cooler,fit mobo into cabinet,fit ram last attach the cooler



1) 500R already has 2x Front 120mm, 1x Side 200mm, 1x Rear 120mm.
2) Still you are right i will buy more fans.. Better than upgrading later.
3) I have no idea what a fan controller is and why I would need one  [HINT: Tell me please ]
4) My motherboard has 1 CPU Fan header + 4 System Fan headers. What do those mean? I know the CPU cooler will be plugged in to the CPU fan header. What about the system fan headers?
5) The cabinet has 4 fans and only 1-2 Fan header/s according to the unboxing video.
6) Anyway feature-wise this is the best Cabinet so I think I'll compromise with what needs to be done to get more fans as opposed to going for another cabinet 

I think I'll work with my new cabinet, get to understand what needs to be done and then later buy fans since they're not very big components and don't need to be pooled up with other items for discount 



the_conqueror said:


> Corsair carbide 400R and 500R are spacious cabinets. They can fit most of the high coolers.


Thanks for the confidence


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

my mistake  since i was reading  the review from this site,iwas under the impression it had only one fan
Corsair Carbide 500R Review | techPowerUp
 2 paragraph

ps if has 4 fan you dont need an additinal fan


----------



## Badmash (May 25, 2012)

Random question .. Isn't GS Sniper series better then ripjawsx?


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 25, 2012)

RipJAWS is better than Sniper


----------



## sharang.d (May 25, 2012)

Badmash said:


> Random question .. Isn't GS Sniper series better then ripjawsx?





Sainatarajan said:


> RipJAWS is better than Sniper



Sorry to disappoint you both but from what I read the only difference between RipjawsX and Ripjaws Sniper is that they have different heat spreader designs. Specification-wsie both are same. Just that the Sniper series is newer than the X series.

Okay so here I am


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> 
> ...



Only PSU left now. Any suggestions? I want one which will allow me to add a high powered single(By single i mean the ones who do not need the SLI bridges) GPU later and most preferably i want a modular pSU.

I will be adding 2-3 more fans as well to the Cabinet if that somehow contributes to the power requirement :S

I need good overclocking potential.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

850 watts corsair or seasonic if you are planning sli  ax 850 corsair 7 years warranty unbeatable

if no sli 650.750 hx corsair will do or  seasonic x760 but 5 years warranty only


----------



## sumonpathak (May 25, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Sorry to disappoint you both but from what I read the only difference between RipjawsX and Ripjaws Sniper is that they have different heat spreader designs. Specification-wsie both are same. Just that the Sniper series is newer than the X series.
> 
> Okay so here I am
> 
> ...


Sniper are horrible over clockers...
As for PSU...take this
Corsair AX750 750 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

nothing can beat an AX..
Corsair AX750 Power Supply Review


----------



## sharang.d (May 25, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> Sniper are horrible over clockers...


So I know one more difference now!


> As for PSU...take this
> Corsair AX750 750 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com
> 
> nothing can beat an AX..
> Corsair AX750 Power Supply Review


Okays... will go through it.

Also I'm *thinking* of buying a new graphics card now itself.
Budget Strictly 15k.

Best Graphics Card for money thread suggests:


> HIS HD 7850 (available at 15.3K) and Sapphire HD 7850 Dual Fan Edition (15.6K)


Is there any better?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 25, 2012)

^^get the HD 7850....clocks nice


----------



## the_conqueror (May 25, 2012)

My vote goes to Sapphire. It runs quiet and cool. Though the voltage is locked, it can be OCed by some extent. Gigabyte one has noise issues.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 25, 2012)

^^increase the power limit and yer good


----------



## sharang.d (May 25, 2012)

Do I really need to overclock the graphics card? It's already so fast -_-


----------



## the_conqueror (May 25, 2012)

You might need to  OC it while playing crysis 3 or far cry 3 in ultra settings at 1080p


----------



## sumonpathak (May 25, 2012)

^^yer choice....i would overclock almost anything


----------



## sharang.d (May 25, 2012)

So anyway I think there's nothing more to discuss about the graphics card.. 
I'll definitely go for the Sapphire HD 7850 OC Edition _*IF*_ I decide to/can buy a graphics card.

Now coming back to PSUs which modular PSU which you recommend for a card like that and  my to-be setup?



> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> 
> ...


----------



## sumonpathak (May 25, 2012)

Ax 750


----------



## the_conqueror (May 25, 2012)

Don't go for the OC edition. The reference version also comes with the same dual fan cooler(OC it yourself). If you go for the OC one you'll end up paying quite a good amount for  something which you could've done yourself.


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> if no sli 650.750 hx corsair will do or  seasonic x760 but 5 years warranty only



Corsair HX850 can even run 2x GTX680s. Want more? 

And, HX850 have 7 years of warranty, I can confirm that as I have one.
Practically only difference between HX750/AX750 & HX850/AX850 being fully modular and semi modular.
All four of them are 80+ Gold certified, although Corsair markets HX series as 80+ silver.
So, my vote will go to HX850 over AX750. At same price point you will get extra 100Watt of power. 

Let the link talk: Ecova Plug Load Solutions

In search-bar over companies, type corsair & see the results.


----------



## sharang.d (May 26, 2012)

What's the difference between Semi-modular and Fully Modular?

The Seasonic X650/X750 looks solid with good reviews and is fully modular. Any comments? Does anyone know the prices of these?


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> What's the difference between Semi-modular and Fully Modular?



Semi modular is that type of modular PSu where every cable except for 24 pin ATX, 8 pin EPS, and 2X 8-pin PCI-E cable are modular.
In fully modular PSU, everything is modular, every cable.



> The Seasonic X650/X750 looks solid with good reviews and is fully modular. Any comments? Does anyone know the prices of these?



Yeah, they looks good, but have no idea about availability, reliability & warranty period & warranty quality.


----------



## sharang.d (May 26, 2012)

Okay thanks. If those are the only non-detachable cables in a semi-modular PSU then i think it would work as well considering that semi-modular PSUs will be cheaper than fully modular ones. I'm open to suggestions to any one of those categories but definitely not fully non modular ones(They're just ugly ).

Also I think I wouldn't need more than a 650W PSU considering that I won't be having an SLI setup. Am I wrong? Please tell me why I'd need more(if at all).


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

Which SLI or crossfire are you talking about? Power consumption will depend on your graphics card.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Okay thanks. If those are the only non-detachable cables in a semi-modular PSU then i think it would work as well considering that semi-modular PSUs will be cheaper than fully modular ones. I'm open to suggestions to any one of those categories but definitely not fully non modular ones(They're just ugly ).
> 
> Also I think I wouldn't need more than a 650W PSU considering that I won't be having an SLI setup. Am I wrong? Please tell me why I'd need more(if at all).



a 650W PSU is enough for a single GPU ( OCed ) setup ( HD7000 and GTX 600 series gfx cards ) with an Oced 2600k.


----------



## sharang.d (May 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> a 650W PSU is enough for a single GPU ( OCed ) setup ( HD7000 and GTX 600 series gfx cards ) with an Oced 2600k.



Thanks. Just what I thought 
Any suggestions? Fully/Semi Modular only

EDIT:
Does anyone know the price of *Segate 2TB ST2000DM001*? (8.6k on theitwares.com) (Any cheaper?)
Link please!


----------



## dfcols71 (May 26, 2012)

hard disk@try delta peripherals,but i would advice you to stick to 1tb since failure rates of 2 tb drives are more


----------



## sharang.d (May 26, 2012)

^Oh thanks for that info. Looking at 1TB ones now. I need 7200rpm min. which is cheaper: WD or segate?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 26, 2012)

WD is better..lower turn around time.


----------



## sharang.d (May 26, 2012)

I found the Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (ST1000DM003) for 5.2k. Are there any WD 7200RPM 1TB ones cheaper than that? I cant seem to find any..

Found Seasonic S12II-620 620W @ 4.6k but i really need a semi/full modular one 
Is there any at around 5k? (600w-700w)


----------



## sumonpathak (May 26, 2012)

^^dont think so....i say go for AX...with 7 yr warranty its gonna last u a few upgrade cycles...


----------



## sharang.d (May 26, 2012)

I don't think I'm gonna use ANYTHING for 7 years  Also even Seasonic has 5 years I think...(but it says only in USA(!?).. confused)
The Seasonic i mentioned has very good reviews.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 26, 2012)

So , What is the final config you have decided.


----------



## d6bmg (May 26, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> I don't think I'm gonna use ANYTHING for 7 years  Also even Seasonic has 5 years I think...(but it says only in USA(!?).. confused)
> The Seasonic i mentioned has very good reviews.



PSU & cabinets are generally one time upgrade which last for 3-4 builds.
About using for 7 years, why not? PSUs are almost constant in the market in last 5 years and should remain the same for next 5-6 years or more.


----------



## sharang.d (May 26, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> using for 7 years, why not? PSUs are almost constant in the market in last 5 years and should remain the same for next 5-6 years or more.



coz i dont even know where im gonna be in the nxt 5 years. if im gona be alive or not. if this world is gonna exist or not. anyway jokes apart im going for the seasonic 620w itself since I'll cut down somewhere cant take everything expensive 



Sainatarajan said:


> So , What is the final config you have decided.


Here you go


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> 
> ...



Now the only prob is wer to buy them.* I'm from Pune*. Know any shops? Online stores are quoting high prices.. + Shipping + can't physically go and replace if any fault. SO 1st pref is local...
any suggestions?

I* don't know ONE shop which sells you PC hardware parts.. as in seperate seperate*. Pune sux


----------



## sumonpathak (May 26, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> I'll cut down somewhere cant take everything expensive



of all the places u have to cut down on the most important part


----------



## sharang.d (May 26, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> of all the places u have to cut down on the most important part



He was suggesting 750/850w PSU. WHICH IS NOT REQUIRED BY MY CONFIG.
By cutting down i just meant going for non modular as opposed to semi/fully modular. Learn to read before facepalm-ing genius.
Quality-wise I'm not cutting down.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 26, 2012)

I'll recommend corsair TX650V2(6k) over the seasonic one which you're gonna buy.


----------



## sharang.d (May 26, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> I'll recommend corsair TX650V2(6k) over the seasonic one which you're gonna buy.



Any specific reasons?
Here are my reasons for going with the seasonic 
1) TX series of Corsair is made by Seasonic itself
2) Has serious noise issues(posted by users in various forums)
3) Even under idle operation has more noise than seasonic
4) Seasonic has better reviews
5) Cheaper


----------



## sumonpathak (May 26, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> He was suggesting 750/850w PSU. WHICH IS NOT REQUIRED BY MY CONFIG.
> By cutting down i just meant going for non modular as opposed to semi/fully modular. Learn to read before facepalm-ing genius.
> Quality-wise I'm not cutting down.



actually i facepalmed AFTER reading..o lord sharang...
1.The warranty is 3 yrs...as opposed to corsairs 7 yrs...
2.the efficiency is less.[u said something about quality ?]
3.Non modular(IMHO anything above 600W u should try to get at-least a semi modular).i livd with a 650W and i know how it feels to manage the cables.


----------



## sharang.d (May 26, 2012)

I can't/won't explain anymore man.. 620 is enough for me and noise is a big factor for me. In simple words. Everyone has different priorities..
Also cable management is a one-time job 


> problems to give a few examples
> 
> 
> > *forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=105807
> ...





> The only prob is wer to buy them.* I'm from Pune*. Know any shops? Online stores are quoting high prices.. + Shipping + can't physically go and replace if any fault. SO 1st pref is local...
> any suggestions?



Aslo as a backup i have selected a fully modular PSU.
Seasonic X-660W @ 7,750 INR


----------



## d6bmg (May 27, 2012)

About 'backup' selection of PSU, why don't you select Corsair HX750 ( almostsame price as of X660W) and have 7 years of replacement warranty). I don't understand that..


----------



## sharang.d (May 27, 2012)

Coz almost all corsair reviews i found have loud noise by default or loud noise problem. I Really don't want noise... seasonic x is fanless mode on 20% load and very low sound on 50% load...

Also i dont understand why u so against seasonic


----------



## sumonpathak (May 27, 2012)

err....
Corsair HX750W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

most of the noise issue threads i saw are found to be user error...mistaking something else with PSU...
*forum.corsair.com/v2/showthread.php?t=105357
check last post...the user cannot pinpoint so blames it on the PSu...


----------



## d6bmg (May 27, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Also i dont understand why u so against seasonic



Cause, Corsair provides best RMA service in India, hassle free. Many people have experience with them. Whereas seasonic? I thin very few people know about their quality of RMA service. 

About noise, even in full load condition, fan makes very little noise.


----------



## sharang.d (May 27, 2012)

Okay guys lets leave the corsair vs seasonic war aside please :-s
Anyone knows about local shops in pune that sell components separately?


----------



## quad_core (May 27, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Okay guys lets leave the corsair vs seasonic war aside please :-s
> Anyone knows about local shops in pune that sell components separately?



Hi there,

Procuring that CPU cooler  would be difficult in Pune. You will  get CM CPU coolers easily . You will have to order that cooler online. Regarding the CPU, it will be available at any h/w shop, like Sujata Comp , Nal Stop, or Data Care , Singhagad Rd/ or Deccan. Motherboard, if not available, the above guys can order it for you.

For the Grafix card, I bought my MSI GTX460 cyclone from S-Tech computers, near swargate, almost 2 years ago, when it was not available in Pune anywhere, he ordered it from somewhere and gave to me in 4 days time.

I got my Corsair VX55O from Sujata computers, Nal stop, Karve road. Again, i had to wait for good 5-6 days, as he had to order it. Beware, Sujata comp. charges high rates. example: When VX550 was avaiable for 4.7K at PrimeABGB, sujata sold me VX550 for 5.25K. (Even i was reluctant to buy this online  , hence bought it locally)


Hope this helps.


----------



## sharang.d (May 29, 2012)

Okay so i went on justdial.com. Queried for "Computer Hardware dealers" and mailed like 100 of them for quotations


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

As you are situated in Mumbai, you shouldn't worry about PC shops there.


----------



## sharang.d (May 30, 2012)

I live in Pune!


----------



## d6bmg (May 30, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> I live in Pune!



Ah! Some days before, another user from Pune have said that very few good PC shops are there in Pune & price of the components are very high.


----------



## sharang.d (May 31, 2012)

Thats true.. haha

Cooler Master 690 II Advanced or Corsair Carbide 500R?
Why?


----------



## Cilus (May 31, 2012)

Corsair is the way to go.


----------



## sharang.d (May 31, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Corsair is the way to go.



Any specific reasons?
Also you have CM 690 Advanced II yourself from ur signature


----------



## sumonpathak (May 31, 2012)

^^better than seasonic..better brand presence in India....better rma policy...better TAT.


----------



## ico (May 31, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Any specific reasons?
> Also you have CM 690 Advanced II yourself from ur signature


Corsair 500R is better. That's why. Better cable management and huge backplate space.


----------



## d6bmg (May 31, 2012)

ico said:


> Corsair 500R is better. That's why. Better cable management and huge backplate space.



Only no transparent side panel. Bad for showing off any rig.


----------



## sharang.d (May 31, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^better than seasonic..better brand presence in India....better rma policy...better TAT.



I asked between Cooler Master and Corsair man.. how'd you land on seasonic? lol



Cilus said:


> Corsair is the way to go.


Why'd you get a Cooler Master then? 



ico said:


> Corsair 500R is better. That's why. Better cable management and huge backplate space.


Yeah I kinda knew these 2 pluses.. was just digging more cuz he owns a Cooler Master!



d6bmg said:


> Only no transparent side panel. Bad for showing off any rig.


No transparent side panel works for me


----------



## dfcols71 (May 31, 2012)

i think only cons is it doesnt have front panel usb2- corsair carbide 500r,apart from that it all pros


----------



## sumonpathak (May 31, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> I asked between Cooler Master and Corsair man.. how'd you land on seasonic? lol



dats what coffee deficiency does to you 
anyhoo...get the corsair cabby


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 1, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> i think only cons is it doesnt have front panel usb2- corsair carbide 500r,apart from that it all pros


I think there's a new one with 3.0 usb as well..



sumonpathak said:


> dats what coffee deficiency does to you
> anyhoo...get the corsair cabby


yeah more inclined towards 500R anyway.

Okay another question. If i want 16GB RAM instead of 8GB should I just get 2 kits of the same 8GB Kit
i.e. [G.Skill RipjawsX F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL] X 2?
because 16gb kit of 2x 8GB has higher latency and anyway i wont be needing more than 16GB so filling up all the spots in not a problem.
What say?


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 1, 2012)

corsair 500r always had usb 3.,but don't know about usb 2.

you may also have a look @ nzxt phantom 410 if you want looks


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 1, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> corsair 500r always had usb 3.,but don't know about usb 2.



it comes with adaptor for usb 2.0. If your mobo isn't having usb 3.0 header then you can use that.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 1, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Okay another question. If i want 16GB RAM instead of 8GB should I just get 2 kits of the same 8GB Kit
> i.e. [G.Skill RipjawsX F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL] X 2?
> because 16gb kit of 2x 8GB has higher latency and anyway i wont be needing more than 16GB so filling up all the spots in not a problem.
> What say?



and

What's the price of Corsair AX 650 in India? Couldn't find it in 5-6 online shops..


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 1, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Okay another question. If i want 16GB RAM instead of 8GB should I just get 2 kits of the same 8GB Kit
> i.e. [G.Skill RipjawsX F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL] X 2?
> because 16gb kit of 2x 8GB has higher latency and anyway i wont be needing more than 16GB so filling up all the spots in not a problem.
> What say?



Using 4x 4GB 1600MHz RAM in 4 slots will stop you from running all of them in 1600MHz. They can be run at 1333MHzCL9-2T config. 
Personally tested. Don't know the reason.



sharang.d said:


> and
> 
> What's the price of Corsair AX 650 in India? Couldn't find it in 5-6 online shops..



Only AX750, AX850 & AX1200 are available in India AFAIK. Never seen AX650 in any shop.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 1, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Using 4x 4GB 1600MHz RAM in 4 slots will stop you from running all of them in 1600MHz. They can be run at 1333MHzCL9-2T config.
> Personally tested. Don't know the reason.


So you're saying if i do want 16GB RAM I should get 8Gx2 1600Mhz CL10 kit?
Is running 4x 4G at 1333Mhz not advisable? Will 1333Mhz make a big difference when compared to 1600Mhz?




> Only AX750, AX850 & AX1200 are available in India AFAIK. Never seen AX650 in any shop.


Yeah.. even i found the same. Let's see..


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ this article is what you need 

AnandTech - Sandy Bridge Memory Scaling: Choosing the Best DDR3


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ this article is what you need
> 
> AnandTech - Sandy Bridge Memory Scaling: Choosing the Best DDR3



I read it..


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 26, 2012)

Close this thread please. Brother bought a new laptop instead :X
Thanks for all the help


----------

